# How Strong is your Reo!!



## Paulie (21/3/15)

Hey all

This is a great video on how strong, well built and a good example what this mod can go through!!



A Must watch!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh (21/3/15)

That's basically what Thor goes through on a daily basis. Just not on purpose 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

Thanks @Paulie. Copied to Reo Basics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Lol, brilliant
Nice to know 
I suppose then if one were to look after it it could last a lifetime !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

